# Orijen cat food leading to cats death?



## jhon (Dec 21, 2010)

First symptoms included wobbliness or weakness in the animal's hind legs, which could then progress to the front limbs. The condition did not appear to be infectious, Dr Child said, nor typical of a nutritional deficiency.

"Most worrying is that the cats showed no signs [of illness] while on the food," she said. "It seems to be happening weeks or even months later."

The marketing manager of Champion Petfoods, Peter Muhlenfeld, confirmed yesterday the cat deaths had been traced back to Orijen's dry cat food


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Any evidence to support such a claim???


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

just googled. this story is 2 years old.

and was only relevant in australia it would seem.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Ducky said:


> just googled. this story is 2 years old.
> 
> and was only relevant in australia it would seem.


I was just going to say that this sounds like something that happened a while ago. It was caused by irradiation that was part of the importation process. Shocking, but not actually due to the food itself. I feed my own cats on Orijen as it's highly recommended by people on this forum who know a lot about nutrition.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

and it had to do with something they do with animal food when its sent overseas than when it was sold on the North American continent, I think they sorted this one out. Champion pet foods actually have a very clean facility.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> and it had to do with something they do with animal food when its sent overseas than when it was sold on the North American continent, I think they sorted this one out. Champion pet foods actually have a very clean facility.


According to their website they use the highest quality, fresh, never frozen ingredients delivered daily, so it's reassuring that you rate them highly as they're based in your home country.

Just out of curiosity, is their food really expensive compared with other decent quality pet food in Canada, or is it just our dreadful exchange rate that makes it seem extortionate?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Can we safely say this is VERY old news then? Would be a shame to see such a good food slated, for very strange anti-wrinkle advertising reasons :lol:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Can we safely say this is VERY old news then? Would be a shame to see such a good food slated, for very strange anti-wrinkle advertising reasons :lol:


Anti-wrinkle?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Lulu's owner said:


> Anti-wrinkle?


The sig link... I hate to tell them but many pet owners don't even put a bra on before waling their dogs in the morning :lol: or is that just me


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> The sig link... I hate to tell them but many pet owners don't even put a bra on before waling their dogs in the morning :lol: or is that just me


Oh, I get it now. Perhaps some of them want to increase the size of their manhood though?

I never usually click on links, so it obviously works to make controversial comments!


----------

